# Booster Bath



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Thats about what I paid for mine 4 years ago so I would get it from a place that has less shipping


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking.... Im not going to find it any cheaper. There are a few places that offer free shipping so its will be the 179.00. I was just hoping maybe someone has seen it listed for less. 

There's a person that listed one for sale about an hour from where I live. The phone number was disconnected when I called. Its the previous model Booster Bath and they wanted 35.00. Thats a steel!! Im going to try and email them. Thanks for the info on your's PP.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

If you were in Australia I would give you mine, bought it and never use it. Prefer the hydrobath. Just dont know if they are really good for your big dogs neither. Quite a way up there, and hydrobaths they just walk in.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Having said that, I guess you would train them to jump up.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> If you were in Australia I would give you mine, bought it and never use it. Prefer the hydrobath. Just dont know if they are really good for your big dogs neither. Quite a way up there, and hydrobaths they just walk in.



Ohh I love my hydrobath, only about 1000 more dogs to bath and clip and I might have it paid for :moneymouth: I told the OH we would need it for the kennels, when all I really wanted it for was when T was with us :smile:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I looked up that Hydrobath system you have and thats very nice. Im learning if you have multiple Poodles some kind of dog batheing tub is absolutely necessary. 

Im going to put up with breaking my back for a few more weeks and then spend my husbands money on that Booster Bath. lol The funny thing is, the hubby is getting excited about our grooming supplies coming in. He can't wait for that dryer to get here (1 more day!!!) and now he wants me to look for a Booster Bath. Yea to my honey!!!! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I found this bath but the man doesn't know anything about it. He says he recieved it from his sister passing away. He says its in prefect cond. asking 35.00. he says it doesn't have any hoses that go with it. Can you buy attachments for it??? 

Purple Poodle.... is this what your's looks like or is your's the new version? It's an actual Booster Bath but the previous model. Help !!! lol


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Mine is a newer model but I don't see why that one would not work! Sheesh for $35.00 I would take it!

Since I am 5' 11'' I have mine up on cinder blocks so I don't kill my back so that would be my only concern. I don;t see the harm in going to see it before saying you want it.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Secreto, looks like ours, except ours has 4 separate legs, a 3 point tie system that comes off the sides, and about a 6 ft drain hose, can't tell if the one in pix has these things, but my Hubby says that you could purchase all of the above at hardware store for about $20.00. The only hose that comes with tub is the drain hose, for the water consumption hose you use a regular water hose, we use a thin self curling hose because it is lighter and doesn't have to be stretched out and in the way. Ours came with a plastic water sprayer hose attachment with an on/off valve on it, but this can also be purchased at H/W store. We feel that this is a great deal and should buy it for this price, but if you decide not to, PLEASE let us know, because at that price we would buy it so that we could bathe more then one dog at a time. But again, I think that you should go for it, don't think you'll be sorry.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

It turns out that they still sell the accessories for that Booster bath also. The person I spoke to owns that bath and loves it as well. I guess the only major difference is that the legs on the older model do not remove and the newer one does. Im going to look at it tonight. 

If you can't tell ... Im very excited. Now, I just have to hope it looks good in person. Thanks for the info PP


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Fuzbutz, 

I am , I am !!! lol After I posted that I did more research and I can get all the stuff you said. I can't wait to see it later. Its in Elk Grove...little drive but well worth it. Thanks for all the info too.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I want one too! After I saw your post, I started looking in the classifieds!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Secreto, while I sit here playing on Poodle Forum, my hubby got on laptop and found a listing for a brand new tub like ours, still in box, posted on Craigslist, under Modesto listing. It is in Oakdale, aasking price of $150.00. Don't know if you've seen it, or if they even still have it, looks like its been lissted for about a month or so. If they have had it listed that long and still have it and u-r interested, I would make them an offer and see what they say.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Hey Secreto, while I sit here playing on Poodle Forum, my hubby got on laptop and found a listing for a brand new tub like ours, still in box, posted on Craigslist, under Modesto listing. It is in Oakdale, aasking price of $150.00. Don't know if you've seen it, or if they even still have it, looks like its been lissted for about a month or so. If they have had it listed that long and still have it and u-r interested, I would make them an offer and see what they say.



Ohhhh... I just saw that. I called and left a message. Thank you D !!!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay lady, did you get your tub today? Haven't heard or seen you post anything since we talked on the phone today. Are you at home playing in your new tub? LOL Hope you got it , it will sure be a lot easier then how you've been bathing, I'm sure you will soon wonder how you ever did W/O IT.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Okay lady, did you get your tub today? Haven't heard or seen you post anything since we talked on the phone today. Are you at home playing in your new tub? LOL Hope you got it , it will sure be a lot easier then how you've been bathing, I'm sure you will soon wonder how you ever did W/O IT.


Oh ya I got it! I was at home depot getting the plumbing attachments and then doing the yard, washing the new tub and feeding the boys. Im waiting until tomorrow to use it. My dryer is scheduled to arrive tomorrow so tonight Im setting up my grooming area in the garage.Tomorrow is the big day! hehe 

Thanks again for finding me my Booster Bath. Tell D I said thanks again too.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

"d" Said To Tell You That Garages Are For Parking Cars In. Yeah Right Huh!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> "d" Said To Tell You That Garages Are For Parking Cars In. Yeah Right Huh!!!



LOL.... THE ONLY VEHICLE IN OUR GARAGE IS MY TRUCK. I MAY HAVE MY GROOMING AREA OUT THERE BUT I ALWAYS MAKE ROOM FOR MY YUKON AT NIGHT. LOL 

IM THINKING WE MAY HAVE TO GET A SHED NOW. IM KICKING MY HUSBAND'S YARD EQUIPMENT OUT SOON. HE'S BEEN WARNED!!! LOL:bootyshake:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

What Is This. We're The Only Ones On Here. Hey Its Only 11:30 P.m., Not Too Many Night Owls I Guess.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

boy would I love that just to put in the big tub I have - to raise them up you know.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pamela said:


> boy would I love that just to put in the big tub I have - to raise them up you know.



Thats what I was thinking. If I just had a third bathroom I would place it in in that tub. Ive seen online a extra bedroom that was converted into a grooming room for her Poodles. It had a built in doggy shower/bath and the grooming table, shelves for supplies etc. I really liked it. 

I told my husband I wanted one when we buy.... he says Im crazy and Im not getting that. LOL


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Secreto, see you are on the forum right now. Did your dryer come in yet? Have u used your new tub yet?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Hey Secreto, see you are on the forum right now. Did your dryer come in yet? Have u used your new tub yet?




Ya, I just got the dryer....Im so tired though. I think Im getting my husband's cold he had over the weekend. errrr

I did re-arrange and clean out the garage this morning but I need another burst of energy to groom a dog right now. I did plug in my dryer in the kitchen..... man did that thing blow. Oh and I hooked up all the plumbing this morning too and its all working properly. I have all the supplies but lacking the energy to do it. :sleepy:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

How do you like the Booster Bath? I'm about to order one. Did you get stairs too?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> How do you like the Booster Bath? I'm about to order one. Did you get stairs too?


IT WORKS GREAT. IM ACTUALLY GETT'N READY TO BATHE MY DOGS IN IT NOW. THE ONLY THING FOUND NEEDED IS A RUG TO GO UNDERNEATH IT. BEING ITS IN THE GARAGE AND I DID GET A LITTLE WATER ON THE FLOOR. ITS VERY SLIPPERY. 

WALMART HAS LARGE PLAIN CARPET RUGS FOR 20.00 THAT WILL GO UNDER THE TUB AREA WELL. OTHERWISE I REALLY LIKE IT. OH AND NO I DIDN'T GET STAIRS. I JUST PICK THEM UP AND PUT THEM IN.... IT WORKS FOR ME.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Water on the floor - that is something to consider. I'm going to put mine in an unfinished corner of the finished basement. That part has an unpainted concrete floor with a drain. My husband likes the big stainless tubs but they are so much more and look like it would be hard to get a big dog in. (not counting the mega pricey ones)


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks awesome, especially for a large breed dog.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Water on the floor - that is something to consider. I'm going to put mine in an unfinished corner of the finished basement. That part has an unpainted concrete floor with a drain. My husband likes the big stainless tubs but they are so much more and look like it would be hard to get a big dog in. (not counting the mega pricey ones)


I only get a little on the floor when I over spray on accident but its enough to slip. lol I really like the stainless ones too. Both get the dog up and save your back.


----------



## james1892 (Dec 29, 2009)

You can get the booster bath for $179.99 with free shipping from Dog Bath Tub - http://www.petsbath.com for anyone who is still interested.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I love mine I have had it for YEARS..


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We've got one too, sure saves a persons back. Love it.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> We've got one too, sure saves a persons back. Love it.


I dont remember ever seeing the solid base Is that new?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Didn't realize that this was an older thread and that I had aready posted on here back when this thread first started. Do want to add though, that b-4 we had a grooming table that this booster bath worked out great for grooming purposes, putting our dogs at a good heighth for us.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

bigredpoodle, I really don't know about the solid base, ours has 4 separate detachable legs. We bought ours brand new, still in the box from a yard sale about 2 yrs. ago. I don't know when it was originally purchased. Don't know which style is the newer version.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

you know what, when I moved my shop into my home my husband built a bathtub for me and it cost us all of 100 bucks.... waaayyyy cheaper than a booster bath and frankly I like it better. It's a double ulitilty tub that he cut the center divider out of and reinforced the bottom legs. It's awsome and handles my biggest spoo client who pushed 75 pounds at any given time. Never wobbles, lightweight, is portable, and I was able to customize the sink and hose and everything else about it. Love it. 
He found the plans on a sheltie website on the internet and I was skeptical at first because I wanted a steel tub. I may upgrade to the stainless steel later but for now I;m loving the one I have. It would be PERFECT for somebody just doing their own dogs at home though obviously I use mine for a grooming business. 

Here is a picture of it with my Irish Terrier client in, he;s a pretty good sized dog, weighs about as much as Jazz so he's between 45 and 50 lbs, he's not quite as tall as Jazz. He is a good size for an irish though. You can't see the whole tub but this is most of it. John built a partition around it too which you can see.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> It's a double ulitilty tub that he cut the center divider out of and reinforced the bottom legs.


YES!!!!!

We have a gross utility tub that we never use and I was thinking we could replace it with a new tub that would fit a spoo, but all I could find were double sinks which were too small on each side - I never even THOUGHT about cutting out the divider!! :doh:

What did he use to cut and what did he use to reinforce?? This is giving me ideeeeeas!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Great idea WonderPup, and such a handy Hubby too. We bought quite a few things at the yard sale the day that we bought our booster bath. The peole were asking $75.00 for the booster bath, we had no idea at the time what they sold for, the people told us that they had paid $179.00 for it and never used it. We only had $50.00 cash left in our pockets and told them that we would have to go to an ATM to get more cash to buy the bath and they said that they would take the $50.00 cash for it because we had already bought so many things from them. It was a great sale w/lots of pet items. This was a great deal on the booster bath.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Great idea WonderPup, and such a handy Hubby too. We bought quite a few things at the yard sale the day that we bought our booster bath. The peole were asking $75.00 for the booster bath, we had no idea at the time what they sold for, the people told us that they had paid $179.00 for it and never used it. We only had $50.00 cash left in our pockets and told them that we would have to go to an ATM to get more cash to buy the bath and they said that they would take the $50.00 cash for it because we had already bought so many things from them. It was a great sale w/lots of pet items. This was a great deal on the booster bath.


Wow Fuzbutz that was a deal for sure.I never find stuff like that ever....But then you have to have neighbors to have sales ha ha ....
Wonderpup someday we will have a REAL bathing area and I think that utility idea is a great one....


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

bigredpoodle, Yes you are right, you do have to have neighbors to find sales, but believe me, we would give up having this many neighbors in a heart beat just to get back out into the country again. Always either lived in the country or the mountains until we bought this home, in town about 10 yrs. ago, and can't hardly wait for the house market to come back up a little so that we can get back to the country life again. Planning on moving out of California to Texas, when we can.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> bigredpoodle, Yes you are right, you do have to have neighbors to find sales, but believe me, we would give up having this many neighbors in a heart beat just to get back out into the country again. Always either lived in the country or the mountains until we bought this home, in town about 10 yrs. ago, and can't hardly wait for the house market to come back up a little so that we can get back to the country life again. Planning on moving out of California to Texas, when we can.


Yes I do love the boonies ! Dark sky's and fresh air


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

plumcrazy said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> We have a gross utility tub that we never use and I was thinking we could replace it with a new tub that would fit a spoo, but all I could find were double sinks which were too small on each side - I never even THOUGHT about cutting out the divider!! :doh:
> 
> What did he use to cut and what did he use to reinforce?? This is giving me ideeeeeas!!


He used a saw thingy haha, I'll ask him what the tool is actually called. As sturdy as the tub is it's remarkably easy to cut apart. He just sanded the edges with regular sand paper when he was finished - I think? He may have had a tool for that too but I could swear he used sand paper? The one thing is though that in addition reinforcing which I don't even think you really need you DO need to screw the legs into the base of the tub if you get the plastic one from Lowes. Home Depot also sells one with metal legs for a dollar more LoL. Anyway the plastic ones the legs fall off so they need to be attached perminitly. I'll check and see if he still has the plans, and post the website we got them from as well as what he said he did. 
He did the plumbing himself as well and it drains directly into the yard through the dryer vent I believe, you can also drain into your washer I am told. I know next to NOTHING about that sort of thing so don't take my word for it. He made the pipes. Right now it just drains into the yard but we want to do a french septic system in the summer so we can divert and water that whole area of the yard with the draining water. 

I'll try and remember to take better photos of the tub too, especialy the inside so you can see where the divider was removed. It's not totally gone, there is about an inch of it left he didn't feel like cutting it all the way down, got lazy I guess. 

The whole thing took him just a couple hours and the tub is sturdy and easy to clean. The one thing I can say against this idea is that dog nails are likely to eventually scratch plastic so more care would be taken with cleaning. I am pretty sure my little steam cleaner gun thingy would take care of it so I'm not worried. If it doesn't it's less than a 100 dollars to replace so I could always go that route I suppose?


----------

